# AraucoPly & Marine Grade Plywood



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

I have some 3/4" AraucoPly AC23/32 S2S and some unlabeled 1/4" marine grade plywood. These were left over from past home renovations.

The Arauco product is the second best grade that they make, and has a very nice smooth finish without flaws. The marine grade has a little rougher finish without flaws.

Would a laminate of these two plywoods be okay for slingshot material? If so, would there be any limitations on their use in slingshots?

Thanks


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A quick Google leads me to say a definite yes.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks flip. I want to do some cutting and carving, but don't want to mess up nice wood, or not have something tangible to show for my efforts.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Please put those fears aside. I have worked for hours to make sawdust, blisters and really nice firewood. If you burn up wood and time? So what? My slingshot habit has never cost me as much as cigarettes did and beer does and never paid me as well as the compliments and advice of my Peers, (Which is freely given and invaluable).


----------



## WeldItWill (May 12, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Please put those fears aside. I have worked for hours to make sawdust, blisters and really nice firewood. If you burn up wood and time? So what? My slingshot habit has never cost me as much as cigarettes did and beer does and never paid me as well as the compliments and advice of my Peers, (Which is freely given and invaluable).


As a fairly new enthusiast, I couldn't agree more with your post, flipgun. As a newbie to making slingshots, I've made several mistakes and have cut many frames that were better suited for kindling than an actual sling frame. As with most anything, the more you practice, the better you get. Even though my work is far from artful pieces, the compliments and advice are what helps drive me to do better or keep doing some of the same things just depending on the situation.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Go for it. Just make sure that the treated plywood is dry. Should work nicely.


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. I will glue up some thicker laminate, and cut and carve away!


----------

